# Jazz, Alec Burks agree to 4-year $42 million extension



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528209652526641152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528210045608419328


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Really? He has started 14 games in his career. Head-scratcher.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What has this guy done to get this contract?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I never really watch the jazz...but I never saw anything to indicate he's this good of a player


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is good news for Ricky Rubio.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Uhhh .... ok then.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I could see if he could shoot, but...Maybe, they are doing it for a trade later.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Tom said:


> I could see if he could shoot, but...Maybe, they are doing it for a trade later.


He doesn't have a huge sample size to pull from, but he's a career 35.5% shooter from beyond the arc. I wouldn't say he can't shoot.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't think you can rely on him as a shooter. He is a slasher. He and Hayward are pretty poor in that area.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> This is good news for Ricky Rubio.


Told you: 

http://www.basketballforum.com/minn...-rubio-agree-4-year-55-million-extension.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is probably the contract that prompted Jimmy Butler's agent to break off contract negotiations with the Bulls.


----------

